# Ausgabe in Farbe



## TUGraz (3. Mai 2009)

hallo an alle.

wie gibt man eine sysoutprintln in farbe aus??

ich benutze eclipse und möchte z.B.: das programm "Hello World" in farbe ausgeben.
ist das überhaupt möglich?

ich habe bei google etwas über die klasse java.awt.color gefunden, komm aber nicht klar den text farbig auszugeben.

bitte um hilfe

habe bis jetz;

  import java.awt.Color;

  public class Farbe  {

	  public static void main(String[] args){


         System.out.println(Color.pink + "Hello World");
             }
          }

__________
die ausgabe ist aber nur:
java.awt.Color[r=255,g=175,b=175]Hello World

lg


----------



## Schandro (3. Mai 2009)

Normalerweise geht sowas nicht über System.out

Du bräuchtest eine GUI, z.b. ein Fenster mit nem JTextPane drauf
Ist aber ein bisschen komplizierter das ganze, fallst du also noch ganz am Anfang von Java bist: las es lieber


----------



## TUGraz (3. Mai 2009)

Ok, hab ich mir fast gedacht...
das selbe wird es mit schriftarten sein oder?

danke für die schnelle antwort...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Mai 2009)

>das selbe wird es mit schriftarten sein oder?

bingo


----------



## Developer_X (3. Mai 2009)

ja, aber wenn du eclipse verwendest, kannst du auch anstatt System.out.println
System.err.println verwenden, dann wird das halt rot


----------



## Marco13 (3. Mai 2009)

Aber auch nur in der Eclips Console 

Solche farbigen Ausgaben sind i.a. nur plattformabhängig lösbar. Es gibt potentiell Lösungen dafür - z.B. könnte es mit JCurses lösbar sein. Websuche nach JCurses oder sowas wie A splash of text color with your Java - JavaWorld


----------

